# Puppeteer:A platformer by SCE Japan Studio



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

Somehow, in spite of this being the only interesting title Sony has produced for a long time, they forgot to hype it and this would have slipped below my radar if not for a long Wikipedia-ing session.

Developer: Sony Computer Entertainment Japan Studio. 

Release Date: 10th September/ 11th September

Boxart:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/2f/Puppeteer_box_art.jpg

Gameplay:



> The player controls a boy named Kutaro, who has been turned into a puppet and had his head torn off. Kutaro also wields a pair of magical scissors named Calibrus, which can be used to attacking enemies, cutting objects in the background to reveal secrets and advance further into the game. Another notable feature of the game is its unique control scheme, more specifically the use of the analog sticks.[5] While the left analog stick is used to control Kutaro, the right analog stick is used to control a ghostly cat named Ying Yang. Ying Yang can be used to examine foreign objects and find new heads for Kutaro.



Apparently this platformer will be playable both in 2D and 3D. According to Gavin Moore, the Director of the game it plays better in 3D than other games because the camera doesn't move. There is no indication if he meant within the Sony umbrella(where games have had notoriously bad cameras) or even outside it. 

The official website: Happy holidays from the Puppeteer team! – PlayStation.Blog.Europe

Looks like it doesn't even have a proper product site unlike God of War or Beyond: Two Souls.

Edit: It does have a product page, but that is for SCEA and SCEJ, not SCEE the branch that is active in India.

*us.playstation.com/games/puppeteer-ps3.html

It is clearly visible that the game did not get much love outside Japan.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 5, 2013)

The E3 trailer is up. Lets hope that Sony gives the game the time it deserves at E3 instead of focusing on shooters and interactive movies and the like.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 5, 2013)

The gameplay looks good and promising. There is really something for everyone in a Playstation.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2013)

looks good


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

vickybat said:


> The gameplay looks good and promising. *There is really something for everyone in a Playstation*.



Hyperbole?


----------



## vickybat (Jun 6, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Hyperbole?



Not exactly. BTW TFS the OP. Its a nice game and worthy of a mention in this section.


----------



## heidi2521 (Jun 6, 2013)

^Is that a yes or a no?

BTW, the use of the contraction TFS is always considered sarcastic on the internet and seems to imply that you don't care about the game while the next sentence comes off as absolutely non sarcastic and seems to imply that you actually care about the game. Which is it?


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Hyperbole?


yup.

Repeated it once, got the feeling.



dead5 said:


> ^Is that a yes or a no?
> 
> BTW, the use of the contraction TFS is always considered sarcastic on the internet and seems to imply that you don't care about the game while the next sentence comes off as absolutely non sarcastic and seems to imply that you actually care about the game. Which is it?


Wasn't sarcastic in this case.


----------

